# Power Supply fan issue



## lumberjack13th (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a Ultra 600w ATX power supply I've had for 2 years. It has dual 80mm Fans one night i was playing warcraft 3 and noticed my computer was very quiet. I opened the side of my case to have a quick peak at my fan and noticed it wasn't spinning. I haven't checked the fan outside of the case out of sheer laziness of pulling it back and finding a flashlight. But once in a while the fan inside still turns on and keeps everything cool. Is this normal or a problem?

Does a power-supply fan always run or does it stop when it's cooled it off?

I have a dxdiag with my specs here if need be
View attachment DxDiag.txt
.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Different power supplies are different. The majority with two fans, run one fan all the time, and the other one turns on when needed. Therefore, each is specific on what they do, so a fan that does not work all the time can be very normal.

Might want to check the temps when the fan is turned off and see how the temps are.

SensorviewPro


----------



## lumberjack13th (Mar 16, 2008)

How do you check your temp of your power supply? or even my computer in general?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I was not talking about checking the temps on the power supply (I should have been more clear). 

What I meant was, when things get hot like the CPU and the air being drawn out of the case (motherboard too) from heat buildup, then the power supply fan (if you have one that comes on when it gets hot in there) will come on to pull the hot air out of the case. Therefore, you need to check the board and CPU temps to see how warm it is in there. 

The link I gave you to Sensorview is a good one to use to see how hot things are. Check it when you first turn on the rig and then check it after you use the computer in a stressful situation like a game or something. That is a good comparison.


----------



## lumberjack13th (Mar 16, 2008)

My Computer started up at 55 C and after gaming for an hour on Cod4 it was 77 C at idle it sits at about 70 C.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If your computer (CPU or motherboard either) sits at 55c while resting and gets over 60c as a normal rule, then you need buy some Artic Silver and redo the thermal paste as a first step in getting that temperature down. You are certainly too hot.


Applying Artic Silver Thermal Paste

It might also be a good idea to talk to us about your case cooling, what fans, where located, which direction they are blowing.


----------



## lumberjack13th (Mar 16, 2008)

Here is a picture of my case it will help explain where it's all located









It's a mess in my case with all the wires from my power supply. As i was saying earlier my fan on my power supply keeps shimmying now and then like it's going to go off then keeps going. Once the fan just turned off for while then turned back on.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That mass of wiring certainly doesn't help airflow in your case and I would *definitely* replace the power supply.


----------



## lumberjack13th (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, I am currently planning to get a new computer in the future. New case and board move my graphics card and I'm thinking on getting a new PS when that time comes. I could take out 1 of my dvd drives and jam the extra wires in one of them slots I guess. I'm just a little worried that my computer is gonna heat up and fry my graphics card. But I guess i can monitor my computer temps now when my computer fan isn't spinning. I've been leaving my case open quite a bit lately so idk. if that helps cool anything off.


----------

